# 2124 - accidental purchase- steam ale?



## surly (28/11/13)

Hey guys, 

I accidentally ordered a smack pack of Wyeast 2124. Now too late to change my order, so looking for advice on how to use it.
I am not really well set up for making a lager, so was thinking a steam ale. Anyone have good experience using this yeast at ale temps?

Will be doing my own research as well, but would really appreciate any first hand experience, tips and suggestions.

Cheers, 

Tim.


----------



## surly (28/11/13)

Sorry, "Steam Beer".


----------



## Weizguy (28/11/13)

Check out the Brewing Network's Jamil show podcast about brewing lager at ale temp.

I'm sure he says that W2124 makes a great beer at warmer temp.


----------



## surly (28/11/13)

Thanks for the pointer Les, looking for it now


----------



## kenlock (28/11/13)

Used it for a Steam, as well as in my mid strength pale ale and as an alternative in an american wheat. It is versatile and makes a great beer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Do it. Making good beer is not all about following the rules..

What kit/recipie have you got


----------



## surly (28/11/13)

Hey Stu, 

I somehow ordered this instead of yeast nutrient. I was getting ingredients for a hefe, and have 3068 for that. Will need to do a new grain and hop order for the 2124, so I have plenty of freedom. 
Figured since I have the yeast, I better find a decent use for it. It will have to wait a couple of weeks until the hefe is out of the fermenter though.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

Mate. The world is your oyster. Dont get to hung up about the perfect recipie for steam. Just keep it simple.


----------



## surly (28/11/13)

Might just follow a simple recipe as per Palmers book for a Californian Common.
Will also look into Anchor clones and see where that gets me.

Thanks for the thoughts guys, this is a completely new style of beer for me, so will be interesting. Kinda excited to see what my mistake produces


----------



## Bizier (28/11/13)

It is hard to go too far wrong. Cal common is basically a lager with some crystal and a borked ferment regime.

Just go for it.

I have made pretty good double IPAs with lager yeast warmish to get the full attenuation for dryness, so don't think you have to be limited.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/11/13)

It is not against the law to ferment a lager yeast at ale temps.

Next you will be going kolsch,lambics,trappist,ale,lager...

They key is to keep it simple.


----------



## surly (4/12/13)

Settled on a malt profile similar to some Cal Common recipes I found (88% ale malt, 10% med crystal and 2% cararoma).
Have bought some Northern Brewer to use for bittering and some a little later on. Was thinking of chucking some galaxy in towards the end of the boil as well. Ideally keeping the levels low so as not to over power the rest.

Hoping that the fruitiness of the Galaxy will compliment the Norther Brewer.. Anyway, will give it a burl in another week or 2.


----------



## Silver (4/12/13)

I used 2124 and NB hops and made a very nice steam beer. I can't recall what grains i used but it would have been very basic. fermented at 18C


----------

